# Datenanalyse



## Strahlex (8. April 2004)

Hallo,

wer kann mir bei meinem Problem Tipps geben?

Ich möchte lernen, wie ich Daten (zB Aktienkurse mit Datum, Zeit, Name der Aktie), die auf unterschiedlichsten Homepages erscheinen und dort unterschiedlich oft aktualisiert werden, weiterverarbeitungsfähig (zB Excel oder Eviews) auf meinen Rechner bekomme. Es sollen Abfragen (deren Häufigkeit und Zeitpunkte ich vorher definieren kann) gestartet werden, die vorher definierte Homepages abfragen, die Daten holen und mir z.B. in eine bestimmte Excel-Datei stellt.

Was muss ich dazu alles lernen?

Habt ihr eine Literatur und/oder Tutorialempfehlung?

Ich habe außer Grundkenntnisse in Java Programmierung keine Vorkenntnisse.

Ich hoffe so eine Anfrage eines (noch) IT-Baby unter so vielen Profis löst nicht allzu viel Gelächter aus. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

LG Strahlex


----------



## squeaker (2. Juni 2004)

Perl ist die Sprache deiner Wahl - damit solltest du die Webseiten laden können, den Syntax analysieren und dir damit die Daten aus dem HTML-Wust extrahieren können.
Dann einfach als csv (comma separated values) ausgeben. Das Verfahren ist einfach. Spalten werden mit \t (Tabstop) getrennt, Zeilen mit \n (Zeilenende). Das läßt sich dann einfach in excel importieren als Tabelle.

Ruby müßte auch gehen, ist auf jedenfall einen Blick wert wenn du sowieso eine Programmiersprache lernen musst. Es gibt zu beiden Sprachen kostenlos Bücher im Netz - einfach mal reinschauen welche einem behagt. Ich glaube man muß in Ruby strukturierter (OO) programmieren - was für den Anfang nicht schlecht ist. Ein wenig Zwang zur Struktur tut jedem Anfänger gut.


----------



## Strahlex (3. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Sie hat mir sehr geholfen!
Liebe Grüße aus Wien Alexander


----------

